# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ ARISTON

## KwstasTheod

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Να αναφέρω ότι το ο ψυγειοκαταψύκτης είναι No Frost με κατάψυξη κάτω και ένα μοτέρ.

Τον Αύγουστο επίασε πάγο το στοιχείο της κατάψυξης. Την ανοίξαμε και με ένα πιστολάκι την ξεπαγώσαμε. Δούλεψε λίγες μέρες και ξανά πιασε παγό. Ξανα ανοιξαμε το ψυγειο και το ξαναξεπαγωσαμε. Δούλεψε κανονικά για εναμιση μήνα περιπού και ξανα κλάταρε. Αφού το ξεψαχνίζαμε και αν 10 μέρες περίπου το κάναμε αποψύξη με το πιστολάκι είπαμε να αλλάξουμε την αντίσταση απόψυξης που βέβαια την μετρούσαμε και έδειχνε κανονική. Την αλλάζουμε και στην βδομάδα πάνω κλάταρει πάλι. Το κάνουμε απόψυξη με το πιστολάκι και το αφήνουμε. Το ψυγείο δούλεψε κανονικά για 2 μήνες σχεδον. Και ξαφνικά παρατηρούμε ότι έχουν αρχίσει και παγώνουν τα πράγματα της συντήρησης (το αντίθετο δηλαδή από ότι συνέβαινε πριν). Ανοίγουμε την πλάτη της κατάψυξης και βλέπουμε οτι το στοιχείο έχει πιάσει λίγη άχνα αλλά κάνει κανονικά αποψυξη.<br>Και έρχομαστε μετά απο μια βδομάδα και το ψυγειο δουλεύει ασταμάτητα ο συμπιεστής του. Τι διαφορές έχω παρατηρήσει που μπόρει να μην σημαίνει και τίποτα;
1) Η πλάτη του ψυγείου εξωτερικά που έχει μια αντισταση είναι παγωμένη σαν να μην κυκλοφορεί το φρέον.
2) Ο συμπιεστής δουλεύει ασταμάτητα.
3) Το στοιχείο έχει πιάσει λίγη άχνα. Η πλατη της κατάψυξης έχει ενα μικρό πλαστικό που το βγάζεις και βλέπεις το στοιχείο ψηλά καθώς και 2 πορτοκαλί σωληνάκι. Το ένα είναι χοντρό και εκεί κυκλοφορεί το φρέον(έχει πάγο γυρω γυρω) και το άλλο είναι πολύ λεπτό και έχει επίσης πάγο(άχνα).
4) Απόψυξη κάνει κανονικά δίοτι πίσω έχει νερά.

Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι μετρήσαμε τον ρελέ της πλακέτας και δουλεύει κανονικά. Είπαμε να αλλάξουμε και 4 πυκνωτές που έχει η πλακέτα αλλά δεν πιστεύουμε ότι είναι κάτι τετοίο. Ο τεχνικός-ηλεκτρονικός που το έχει δει το ψυγείο πιστέυει οτι το πρόγραμμα της πλακέτας τα έπαιξε.

Θα ήθελα τις απόψεις σας. Συγνώμη για το μέγεθος του μηνύματος.

----------


## klik

> Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι μετρήσαμε τον ρελέ της πλακέτας και δουλεύει κανονικά. Είπαμε να αλλάξουμε και 4 πυκνωτές που έχει η πλακέτα αλλά δεν πιστεύουμε ότι είναι κάτι τετοίο. Ο τεχνικός-ηλεκτρονικός που το έχει δει το ψυγείο πιστέυει οτι το πρόγραμμα της πλακέτας τα έπαιξε.
> 
> Θα ήθελα τις απόψεις σας. Συγνώμη για το μέγεθος του μηνύματος.


με την πίστη δεν επισκευάζονται οι συσκευές. Τα θαύματα τελείωσαν. Οι ηλεκτρονικοί κάνουν μετρήσεις, όχι το σταυρό τους. Δεν μας λες τι βρήκατε στις μετρήσεις. Το ρελέ πως το ελέγξατε;

----------


## KwstasTheod

Τον ρελέ τον έλεγξε με μια μπαταρία παλιά πλακέ (9V) και ένα ωμόμετρο. Με το συγκεκριμένο έκανε όλες τις μετρήσεις και δεν βρήκε κάτι που δεν είναι σωστό.

----------


## FILMAN

Και γιατί να φταίει το πρόγραμμα και όχι κάποιο αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας;

----------


## KwstasTheod

Σε ανταλλακτικά ψυγείων που ρώτησα μας είπαν ότι δεν αλλάζουν αυτά. Το σκεφτήκαμε και εμείς. Έχει 2 στην συντήρηση και ένα στην κατάψυξη.

----------


## FILMAN

Και επειδή σας είπαν πως δεν αλλάζουν πάει να πει ότι δεν είναι χαλασμένα; Ή μήπως ο λόγος που δεν αλλάζουν είναι ότι το μαγαζί που ρωτήσατε δεν τα είχε; Τα ωμομετρήσατε;

----------


## KwstasTheod

Εχει ωμομετρήσει ναι και δείχνουν ότι δουλεύουν κανονικά.

----------


## FILMAN

Τί τιμές έδωσαν;

----------


## KwstasTheod

62 κομμα κάτι οι 2 και 18 κομμα κατι ο αλλός (της κατάψυξης μάλλον)

----------


## klik

Όταν πήρατε τις μετρήσεις:
α) ηταν για πολύ ώρα βγαλμένο από την πρίζα;
β) Τι θερμοκρασίες (περίπου) είχαν η κατάψυξη και η συντήρηση;

----------


## tipos

ακυρο.Πως σβηνει ενα post?

----------


## tipos

> Σε ανταλλακτικά ψυγείων που ρώτησα μας είπαν ότι δεν αλλάζουν αυτά. Το σκεφτήκαμε και εμείς. Έχει 2 στην συντήρηση και ένα στην κατάψυξη.


Τα αισθητηρια ariston αλαζουν και εχουν τιμη 10kohm σε θερμοκρασια  χωρου.Ο συνηθεις υποπτος ειναι το αισθητηριο evaporator της  καταψυξης.Στη καταψυξη εχει 2 αισθητηρες και οχι ενα.62kohm δεν μπορει να εχουν και οι δυο αισθητηρες καταψυξης  παγωμενοι,ο αισθητηρας χωρου θα πρεπει να δειχνει 85kohm στους -18  βαθμους.62 ειναι στους -12.Ο αισθητηρας evaporator της καταψυξης ειναι  αυτος που ελεγχει την αποψυξη.                         Μοντελο ψυγειου?Κατα προτιμιση τον μεγαλο αριθμο που ειναι σαν barcode

----------

FILMAN (21-12-16), giorgiopappas (22-12-16)

----------


## giagiwtis

Και εγώ που έψαξα για αισθητήρια δεν έχει κανείς μόνο ένα σαν ρελε με 4 καλοδια 2 μπλε 2 κίτρινα που πρέπει να είναι θερμικό ασφαλείας. Και εγώ μέτρησα τους αισθητήρες ο ένας που μπαίνει στο στοιχείο σε θερμοκρασία 30 βαθμών είχε 9klom και ο άλλος που είναι πάλι στο χώρο της κατάψυξη 12 ο ίδιος στους - 17 είχε κάπου στα 69. Το δικό μ θέμα είναι ότι το βάζω στην μπριζα από το off το πάω από της βαθμηδες 12345 στο δεν περνει μπρος άμα πάρει μπορεί να πάρει μετά από 5 λεπτά 15 λεπτά και άμα το αφήσω πάει - 22 και δουλεύει και άμα το χαμηλώσω βαθμηδες δεν κοβει

----------


## tipos

Τα ariston indesit έχουν 8 λεπτά καθυστέρηση για να πάρουν μπροστά. Τι ψυγείο είναι και πιο το πρόβλημα;

----------


## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα είναι το ariston mtm 1812f. Για την χρονοκαθηστερηση δεν το ήξερα το θέμα είναι ότι έχει έναν επιλογέα που έχει το off και 12345 επίπεδα ρυθμίσεις εγώ το έχω στο 4 πάει - 23 24 και δεν κόβει ακόμα και αν το β; πω στο 1 επίπεδο

----------


## tipos

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτό το ψυγείο δεν ελέγχει την θερμοκρασία της κατάψυξης παρά μόνο την συντήρηση. Στην συντηρηση έχει κουμπί ρύθμισης θερμοκρασίας;
Τι θερμοκρασία έχει η συντήρηση;
Είναι full nofrost ή έχει στοιχείο στην συντηρηση;

----------


## giagiwtis

Στην συντήρηση έχει ρυθμηστη με βαπορετο. Έχει 4 βαθμούς λίγο πιο π; νω; πο την μέση. Ειναι Full NoFrost και στους - 23 24 με τραβάει 82watt

----------


## giagiwtis

Για να μην ανοίξω καινούριο θέμα στην κατάψυξη έχει ένα κουτάκι με 2 μπλε και 2 κίτρινα καλοδια αυτό τι είναι τα μέτρησα με μπιμπερ και βαρανε. Μ κατεβάζει - 24 η κατάψυξη και 1η συντήρηση αλλά δεν σταματάει

----------


## tipos

Είναι θερμοασφαλειες και είναι καλές.
Αν το βάλεις στο 0 σβήνει;
Αν δεν σβήνει δες το κουμπί μήπως είναι σπασμένο εσωτερικά και γυρνάει στον αέρα χωρίς να γυρίζει το ποντεσιομετρο της πλακέτας.

----------


## giagiwtis

Καλημέρα. Σβήνει κανονικά από ότι είδα πρέπει να έχει η 2 η 3 αισθητήρες το κακό είναι ότι πρέπει να είναι φιξ κάθος βλέπεις μόνο το αισθητήριο καλοδιο και βισμα είναι εσωτερικά θα μετρήσω από πάνω να δω αν είναι καλή. Γνωρίζουμε πόσα ομ είναι σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου?

----------


## tipos

10kohm στους 25 βαθμούς. Συνήθως χαλάει ο αισθητήρας του στοιχείου κατάψυξης

----------


## giagiwtis

Έχω 3 αισθητήρες https://imgur.com/ZKXiXiB η μετρήσεις έγινα από μπροστά 62 πρώτο 11.2 δεύτερο και 78 τρίτο με θερμοκρασίες περίπου - 18με - 20  καταψηξη και +4 η συντήρηση

----------


## tipos

thermistor-resistance-verifying-the-thermistor-function-for-temperature-reading.png
Μελέτησε τον πίνακα, αφορά τα αισθητήρια διαφόρων ψυγείων.
Εσένα σε αφορά το δεκαρι.

----------


## giagiwtis

Καλημέρα Σάκη λοιπών μέτρησα με θερμοκρασία 25 βαθμών 
11.4 
8.6
11.1

Ξερουμε άμα ειναις φυσιολογικες η τιμες αυτές?

----------


## tipos

Το 8.6 δεν μου αρέσει. Από τη στιγμή που η θερμοκρασία χώρου είναι ίδια και στα τρία αισθητήρια θα έπρεπε να έχεις πολύ κοντινές μετρήσεις μεταξύ των αισθητήρων. Έχεις σχεδόν 3 kohm διαφορά η οποία είναι τεράστια για την σωστή λειτουργία.

----------


## klik

Δεν πρέπει να ακουμπας το μεταλλο των ακροδεκτων του αισθητήρα ή του πολυμετρου κατα τη μετρηση αλλιως ενδέχεται να αλλιωνεις τις μετρησεις.

----------

